# maine FT



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any word on Open--thanks


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Open Callbacks for LB
1,2,3,5,8,9,10,15,17,18,23,25,26,30,31,33,36,37,38,39,43,44,45,46,47,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,61,62,63,64,65,67.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am callbacks to WB: 2, 3, 5, 15, 16, 19, 24, 27, 29, 33, 34, 36, 40, 41, 47, 48. Tough tests.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

FCR wins RJ in Q! And Martha Russell's Tubby wins the Q. Sorry don't have other placements.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs to water marks - 2,17,26,30,38,47,49,55,67

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> Open call backs to water marks - 2,17,26,30,38,47,49,55,67
> 
> Andy


On the subject of Golden Retrievers.........Go "Purdey" and Rick!! ...  

To "the Dark Side"....that smooooth running, "George" and Mark!!

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Martha and Tubby that's 2 wins in a row!! That makes 5 out of the 8 pups in the litter QAA....pretty exciting!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open Results:

1st #2 Dozer James Dean/Al Arthur (Qualified for National)
2nd #26 Blue Bill Goldstein/Al Arthur
3rd #17 Stoney Mike Crow/Al Arthur
4th #55 George Marion Stroud-Swingle/Mark Mosher
RJ #47 Tex Kate Simonds/Al Arthur
JAM #38 Lucky Kate Simonds/Al Arthur

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Dozer......2 wins and 11 points this spring


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike,
Congratulations on Stoney's third!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st #2 Dozer James Dean/Al Arthur (Qualified for National)
> 2nd #26 Blue Bill Goldstein/Al Arthur
> ...


The following dogs also got a JAM in the open: 
30 Purdey Tracey Miller/Rick Roberts
49 Addy Jim Machado
67 Terp Carolyn McCreesh/Rick Roberts


I left while the amateur was still running so I have no results for that.

Andy


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go Addy and Jim , you did a great job against some really tough competition.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Purdey and Addy!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Jim, and Addy. Wait a second. Congratulations should go to that person who feeds you, brings cookies. And buys you those yellow stake outs. She is always there. And also tells you when to get ready. Great team! Congratulations again.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> Way to go Addy and Jim , you did a great job against some really tough competition.


That's for sure... Congratulations!! 

Congratulations, "Purdey" ..Rick..and Tracey!! She looked great  

Mark Mosher..and "George"...Teamwork!!! 

Congratulations to everyone that ran, that finished and that placed..well earned!

Great judges, challenging  Open, ...great grounds thanks to Mike Coutu. 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> Congratulations Jim, and Addy. Wait a second. Congratulations should go to that person who feeds you, brings cookies. And buys you those yellow stake outs. She is always there. And also tells you when to get ready. Great team! Congratulations again.


The question is, Mike....does she have a really big soup pot at the ready???  

Judy


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone have the Qual results?


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes Addy did a great job despite her handler. Also Pam is a big help. Her support is a great help. That ME. Club does a nice job. Thanks.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Congradulations to Josie Ottman on her 2nd in the Amt.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Davey! Bruce Hall & Zonka did a super job in getting the blue ribbon (which qualified them for the National Amateur) and the judges put on tough tests that were fun to watch and run. Kudos to the Maine club whose members work hard and put on a well run trial. They also arranged for great weather and lobster was easy to find. Hard to beat!


----------



## twistoffate (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats Josie and Sophie!! Lobster....I was at the wrong trial. Great job!

Lydia


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Bruce and Betty Hall on the Amateur win with Zonka and qualifying for the National Amateur! Your hard work and dedecation to your dogs and this sport is priceless!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

tucker said:


> Yes Addy did a great job despite her handler. Also Pam is a big help. Her support is a great help. That ME. Club does a nice job. Thanks.


 
Jim,

No need for humility. Both you and Addy were a pleasure to watch the entire weekend. Congratulations on a fantastic accomplishment. Nice to see such a capable amateur handler and his well-trained dogs compete on an equal footing and head-to-head with the professionals.

Thanks to everyone in Maine for a very enjoyable weekend. The weather was cool and sunny, the help was extraordinary, the grounds were superb, and the hospitality is unmatched.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations to Team Zonka!!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Bruce


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Bruce and Zonka! Hum...if my recollection is correct, I think you two had a pretty good year and it's only half over.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

And how about that Purdey? Big year.....a pile of puppies and an Open Jam! Congratulations to Rick, Tracey, and especially to Lightfarms Purdey Brown.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes it was a wonderful weekend. Zonka has been running very good this year. I think he has taught me a lot about how I should run him this past winter. We have owned a lot of dogs but never one like him. We want to thank the members of the Maine Retriever Club for a great trial as well as David and Brenda for great test. 
Bruce, Betty & Zonka


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jim & Addy!


----------

